# Adobe Audition 1.5 Manual/Handbuch



## A-Force-One (31. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein Problem. Ich hab das Programm Adobe Audition 1.5 von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, nur war da kein Handbuch dabei. Ich möchte mich mit dem Programm näher befassen, kenne mich aber so gut wie nicht damit aus. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo man ein Handbuch als PDF-Datei o. Ä. runterladen kann? ich hab schon sehr viel zeit mit googlen verbracht, hab aber nichts derartiges gefunden.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. August 2007)

Also bei mir hatte Audition 1.5 (mitlerweile Audition 2) eine sehr ausführliche Hilfe.
Die meisten Funktionen sind sowieso selbsterklärend.


----------

